# Does the Pvr 522 use Open TV or Linux?



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

What is the major difference between the 522 & 721. Is it because of the hd (522 @ 80Gb, 721 @ 120 Gb) and because the 522 can output to 2 different channels to be viewed. Than what was the purpose to release then 721 if it can't output 2 different channels to watch. Will the 522 still use Open Tv (no future at all) or will it have Wink enabled technology?


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

I would suppose that the 522 being a "5xx" model will support opentv-style stuff.

From what I understand (and feel free to correct me anyone) hte "OpenTV" part of the software is the EPG, DishHome, and possibly PVR stuff. E* does the rest of the IRD software themselves.

I don't know what the CPU is for the 5xx series, but with the sheer number of linux ports out there, I'm sure that if they chose to they could at least attempt a linux-based upgrade for the 5xx series.

I've often wanted to see how hard the generic MIPs port of Linux would be to get running on the DP.

Of course, I just have way too many Linux based devices already:
1> Desktop computer
2> PDA 
3> Car Radio
4> Home Firewall
5> Home Server

I need an IRD with linux now too ;-)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I personally think that the same guide and setup as the 501/508 will be used on the 522 althought it does look like a 721. 

I dont see much of an advantage to the 721 since 522 is going to have some things that the 721 doesnt like 2 remotes, and 2 tv out's, although the 721 will have internet, and does have PIP, I think the 522 will have PIP as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Has any sort of tennative release date been given for the 522?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nothing definative, just the usual, sometime next year.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am hearing from my sources that all upcoming PVR's are Linux based. And all od them will have USB ports meaning all of then should be able to do Internet when the software is update.

We can only sit and wait at this point.


----------

